

Iran's new stealth jet, or is it? - mpweiher
http://defensetech.org/2013/02/04/irans-new-stealth-jet-or-is-it/

======
stephengillie
Can anyone translate the video? "Se1" in the comments keeps saying we'd
understand the purpose of this plane-shaped object if we just listen to the
general on the video, and consider Iran's operating methods.

